# Tornata



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2015)

Siamo partiti ad un ora improponibile, e ho fumato farcito fino all'entrata in aeroporto.
Cinque ore di viaggio da sana non ce la potevo fare. In quei posti microbi, da dove mi alzo sempre con le gambe uguali a quelle dei ragni schiacciati e ad ascoltare le cazzate dei compagni di viaggio per cinque ore...
No grazie.
Quindi tappi nelle orecchie, cuscinetto, un bacio a Mattia e ciao ciao.
Risvegliatemi quando stiamo per atterrare.
Nel viaggio mi sono affacciata al mondo due volte.
La prima per avere preso un caffè schifoso gentilmente offerto dalla compagnia aerea, la seconda per andare a fare pipì che mancava poco me la facessi addosso.
Per il resto, ho ronfato come un ghiro.
Poi il terzo risveglio.
-Racchia, guarda...-
Ho aperto gli occhi e ho visto questo.

View attachment 9968

e poi questo

View attachment 9969

e ancora questo

View attachment 9970

e infine prima dell'atteraggio

View attachment 9971

Appena fuori dall'aereo, mi sono sentita un fottuto vampiro.
La luce accecante del deserto mi ha reso cieca per qualche minuto.
Come una mandria di buoi, un manipolo di poliziotti egiziani dall'aria inquietante, ci ha preso e portato e a fare il visto.
Un ora in mezzo di delirio, poi finalmente un tipo dell'agenzia ci ha recuperato e portato ai pullman, dove abbiamo dovuto aspettare più di un ora perchè ad un nostro compagno di viaggio avevano perso il bagaglio.
Mi sono guardata un po' intorno e ho visto.
Deserto.
Mi sono voltata e.
Deserto.
Mi si è aperto il cuore.
Un paesaggio selvaggio, con questo sole accecante che trapassava gli occhiali scuri come se non ci fossero, e un vento sferzante e secco che mi crepava la faccia, mi ha aperto il cuore.
Adoro i posti da "nulla".
Finalmente partiamo.
La nostra guida ci presenta un po' di storia del posto, ci informa che siamo nella penisola del Sinai, riportata agli egiziani nel 73, dopo aver vinto la guerra con gli israeliani.
Mentre viaggiamo per strade dissestate con un paesaggio color ocra, comincio a vedere resort. Negozi. Bar. Ristoranti. Fontane. 
Mi giro verso Mattia con gli occhi fuori dalla testa. Mi sembra di essere a Las Vegas.
Ma è ovvio.
Questo posto è stato un deserto fino a 30 anni fa, quando Mubarak decise di farne un posto turistico.
E naturalmente i turisti vogliono divertirsi.
Guardo leggermente sgomenta quell'agglomerato di civiltà consumistica, incastonata come una ferita su quel paesaggio desertico meraviglioso, che improvvisamente diventa mare, un mare con un colore talmente acceso da sembrare finto.
E mi chiedo perchè.
Ma smetto subito. La domanda è retorica e non ho voglia di darmi risposte scontate.
Ascolto distrattamente la guida che in modo entusiasta ci indica il il centrone commercialone di sta minchia più grande della penisola del Sinai, con dentro mille negozi, per poi comunicare che c'è anche una cittadella che si chiama Soho street dove, anche li, ci sono bellissimi negozi.
Ci indica poi questa

View attachment 9963

dicendo che si chiama Piazza della Pace, fatta dal governo in soli tre mesi.
La guardo e la vedo orribile. Ma davvero brutta.
Una sfera di acciaio che si erge nel paesaggio piatto, circondata da camionette dell'esercito egiziano vestite in nero, ed egiziani con le loro tuniche lunghe a bighellonare li intorno.
Qualcuno chiede se poi ci portano li, a fare delle foto.
Mi chiedo che cazzo ci sia da fotografare in quella piazza brutta e piena di polizia, ma anche qui.
Basta domande. 
La guida fortunatamente risponde di no. Che non possiamo. La polizia lo vieta.
Arriviamo al Resort, e dopo averci fatto un ora di spiegone, finalmente ci portano nelle stanze.
Cammino per i vialetti pieni di fiori e piante, perfetti e curati. Cammino bordo piscina, una piscina grande con occidentali grassi e chiassosi che ridono e scherzano. Cammino di fianco a fontane, e personale del resort indaffarato.
La camera è grande, e molto bella.
Mi faccio una doccia e un ora dopo andiamo in perlustrazione del posto.
Il Resort è davvero bello ma...non il mio genere.
Veniamo brincati immediatamente da un egiziano che ci propone mille trattamenti estetici, e io decido di farmi fare le sopracciglia con il metodo del filo.
La prima giornata passa così, a capire come arrivare da una parte all'altra del Resort, che sono tre in uno.
Passa a decidere in quale ristorante andare a mangiare. Ne abbiamo dieci a nostra disposizione. Il braccialettino che portiamo al polso come dei carcerati ci identifica come al inclusive global mondo.
Ho voglia di patatine fritte all'una di notte?
Nessun problema. Vado a rompere i coglioni al poveretto che fa il turno di notte e me le faccio fare.
Voglio bere alcolici come se non ci fosse un domani alle quattro di notte?
Nessun problema 2.
E gli egiziani sempre gentili. Sempre. Anche quando non dovrebbero esserlo.
Noi "occidentali" siamo davvero delle merde. Almeno la maggior parte di quelli che ho visto li. (anche se i russi sono i peggiori)
Ero al bar della piscina, quando di fianco mi arriva un italiana, bardata come se fosse stata una diva hollywoodiana e.
-Mi fai un cappuccino?-
Il barista egiziano le sorride. E' giovane. Molto giovane. Le risponde in inglese che non capisce cosa voglia dire la parola cappuccino.
Lei si spazientisce subito e sibila all'altra amica carampana - E meno male che _questi_ dovrebbero parlare italiano.- poi si rivolge di nuovo al barista -Un cappuccino.-
Io mi chiedo se ci è o ci fa.
L'egiziano risponde, di nuovo in inglese, che non capisce la parola cappuccino.
Sono intervenuta.
Nemmeno io so l'inglese, ma almeno per la sopravvivenza si. 
Gli dico che vuole un caffè con latte. Gli occhioni scuri che guardano i miei si illuminano e chinando leggermente il capo con un sorrisone mega scatta immediatamente alla macchina del nescafè.
E io mi giro verso l'invornita, che non mi lascia nemmeno parlare e dice - Sono proprio allo stato brado.-
Rispondo - L'unica allo stato che vedo sei tu.-
E me ne vado senza aspettare risposta.
Spazio, tra me e lei.
La mia coca posso andarla a prendere in un altro bar.
Con un aria più sana.
E invece no.
Ovunque mi giravo, vedevo episodi come questo.
Un atteggiamento del tipo.
Pago e tu mi servi.
E loro, gli autoctoni, sempre con il sorriso. E a lavorare come delle bestie per cinquanta eurI al mese. Perchè questo è lo stipendio medio di un egiziano.
Mi sono comprata un anello d'argento pieno di pietre farpale e luccicanti e Samir, il negoziante, dopo che un paio di russi erano entrati a curiosare nel suo sfavillante negozio, mi ha detto che i russi sono maleducati e aggressivi e le loro donne delle cagne. Testuale. Cagne.
In un italiano perfetto.
Proseguendo nella vacanza ho capito cosa voleva dire.
Figure  pessime. Le ho trovate una caricatura di femminilità, con i loro tacchi 12 alle 10 in piscina, e le ciglia finte che nemmeno io nei miei momenti migliori orfeiani.
Una sera ne avevo un paio vicino al ristorante di pesce e mi venuta la nausea.
E bevono come delle spugne.Ma una cosa che davvero non mi capacito.

La spiaggia del resort è organizzata benissimo. Bar ad ogni angolo e gli onnipresenti egiziani pronti a soddisfare ogni tuo desiderio.
Mi sento un po' soffocare, ammetto e guardare il mio braccialettino rosso del potere non migliora la situazione.
Mi metto i tappi per tagliare fuori la musica disco che arriva dalle cinque piscine e sprofondo addormentata sotto il sole cocente, avvolta nella mia protezione 30.
Il secondo giorno passa così.
Tra sole, mare e mangiare.
Conosciamo anche dei ragazzi di venezia, e di torino e di bergamo.
Tutti loro sono come noi. Si sentono un po' in gabbia e mal tollerano i modi buzzurri della maggior parte degli occidentali.
Staremo tra noi tutta la vacanza.
Il terzo giorno ancora tra spiaggia e piscina, e alla sera escursione a Sharm vecchia.
Mi chiedo che cazzo ci sia da vedere a Sharm vecchia.
Tutti a dire che è bellissima.
Pure Mattia, risucchiato nel gorgo consumistico.
-Racchia, fidati. E' bellissima!-
-Ma bellissima de che.-
-Vedrai.-
Ok.
Alle nove di sera tutti sul pullman che ci porterà a Sharm vecchia.
Samir ci fa vedere un ospedale a forma di piramide fatta da Mubarak.
Wow.
Poi ci fa vedere altre cattedrali iper moderne e tutti entusiasti.
In mezz'ora di viaggio abbiamo dovuto fermarci a qualcosa come quattro posti di blocco.
I poliziotti egiziani fanno davvero brutto.
E poi hanno la brutta abitudine di puntarti il mitra addosso.
Dopo il quarto posto di blocco una piacevole sorpresa.
Ci fermiamo in una Moschea, la più grande del Sinai.
la guida ci dice di non fare casino e che non possiamo entrare.
Possiamo girare liberamente ma per favore.
Niente casino.

Giro per questa moderna Moschea e non so. Forse il buio ovattato (è scarsamente illuminata nel suo perimetro), il vento del deserto, il silenzio quasi assoluto...
Mi rimetto un po' in pace con il modo.
Eccola qui

View attachment 9965

E questo angolo meraviglioso. I bagni, dove prima di entrare in Moschea ci si lava i piedi.
Mi danno il permesso di entrare, senza scarpe ovviamente e cammino su un marmo che sembra quasi caldo.
Sempre silenzio. E buio.
Magico.

View attachment 9966

Poi Samir spezza l'incantesimo e di nuovo tutti sul pullman.
E' la volta di una chiesa copta ortodossa.
Altro posto di blocco e dopo poco ci fermiamo davanti a qualcosa che sembra tutto tranne ad una chiesa.

View attachment 9967

Luccica nella notte come se fosse un albero di Natale, con dei colori talmenti violenti che mi viene voglia di mettermi gli occhiali da sole.
Intorno al perimetro almeno 10 poliziotti sempre con sti cazzo di mitra puntati altezza uomo.
-Minchia che schifo.- mi esce dalla bocca mentre guardo questa chiesa copta enorme.
-Bellissima invece.- risponde Mattia.
Ovvio. E' napulè. Ha il gusto dell'esagerato.
All'interno un umanità incredibile.
Ci spiegano che i copti cristiani sono una comunità molto coesa e non è difficile capire perchè in quanto minoranza che viene ammazzata come dei cani.
E si vede benissimo lì questa coesione.
All'interno del perimetro della chiesa ci sono bagni, bar, negozi.
Ci sono un sacco di bambini che giocano e scorrazzano, guardati da ogni adulto anche se non parente.
Fuori la polizia li protegge e dentro sono liberi.
L'aria è festosa e colorata e ci danno il permesso di entrare nella chiesa ma c'è una essa, quindi bisogna fare silenzio.
L'interno è più kitsch dell'esterno e pensavo non fosse possibile.
Esco quasi subito e poi di nuovo in pullman, verso Sharm vecchia, con i compagni di viaggio emozionati come bambini.

Il mezzo ci scarica miracolosamente illesi ( non solo si rischia di essere crivellati a colpi di mitra ad ogni posto di blocco ma gli egiziani hanno l'insana abitudine di viaggiare a fari spenti. Tutti. E viaggiano come dei matti. Una cosa che non ci volevo credere. Ho baciato la terra ogni volta che scendevo, ringraziando il padrone di casa per avermi fatto, ancora una volta, il dono della vita).
Dicevo, il mezzo ci scarica miracolosamente illesi e ci indica Sharm vecchia.
Ora.
Non voglio fare della polemica, lungi da me, ma...
Sharm nuova è Sharm nuova.
Las vegas dicevo.
Sharm vecchia è...è....un agglomerato sporchissimo e accecante di negozi "più tipici", ma che poi. Mi fa ridere l'aggettivo vecchio.
Sharm è nata 30 anni fa, quindi vecchio qui è proprio vecchio, non sinonimo di antico.
Vecchio e basta.
Giriamo un paio di ore, assaliti da egiziani che ci vogliono vendere di tutto

Fine prima parte.
Devo uscire.
Non mi rileggo nemmeno.
Abbiate pietà per il mio italiano, poi aggiusto.


----------



## Alessandra (24 Marzo 2015)

Bel viaggio. Ci sono stata un paio di volte. Conosco bene quell'atteggiamento irritante "io pago e tu mi servi". Mi ha disgustata da turista e poi l'ho provato sulla mia pelle a londra, quando lavoravo da Harrods come barista. tra gli irritanti maleducati aggiungerei i cinesi e gli indiani. Gli indiani hanno il concetto delle caste, se tu servi, sei una sorta di "intoccabile". Invece la maggior parte dei camerieri in citta' come Londra o new york hanno piu' lauree di loro.
Belle foto, attendo il resto del racconto


----------

